

Engineering chat improvements at Twitch - eleusive
http://blog.twitch.tv/2014/04/technically-speaking-group-chat-and-general-chat-engineering/

======
binaryatrocity
My chat-bots keep breaking, I know they are working to make the service better
overall but it's a tad frustrating :D

